

Remembering Steve Jobs: A Million Tributes From Around The World - adeelarshad82
http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/?hn=2

======
andymoe
Friend from our weekly iOS meetup in SF did this tribute in BASIC for an apple
II emulator... thought it was kind of cool.

<http://tributetosteve.net>

Emulator is run in a java applet.

~~~
carl8
Thanks for posting my tribute to Steve!

If anyone's interested in the source: At a prompt, type CATALOG to see a list
of files, LOAD FILENAME then LIST to view a program's source code. RUN to run
it.

CTRL-S to pause. Reset button or CTRL-C to break out of a running program.

There's also an easter egg. :)

~~~
andymoe
Good stuff Carl, it's been years (no decades) since I have seen a BASIC
program.

------
sgt
I put all 5000 (the total amount available from the webservice at
/stevejobs/messages/main.json) here: <http://steve.rasterburn.org/>

------
lordgilman
Poking around the source it seems they're pulling from a pool of 5000
messages. What a great response.

~~~
Toddward
<http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/messages/main.json>

------
nicklovescode
What's the hn=2 GET param for?

~~~
bradly
It is because that URL was already submitted after his passing with a short
note from Apple. This is to submit a different story that has the same URL.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
The original post (with many thoughtful comments):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3078128>

------
malkia
CALL-151 - oh the memories

So try this - CTRL+C then type

CATALOG

HGR

TEXT

HGR2

TEXT

ehhehehe

------
gutini
Poignant. Though it's hard to finish reading some of the longer messages
before the stream moves down.

~~~
stbullard
Looking through the source, there's code to pause the stream onhover, but it's
turned off.

Considering Steve's Zen Buddhism, it strikes me as a poetic tribute; a silent
reminder to let go.

"The meditator strives to be aware of the stream of thoughts, allowing them to
arise and pass away without interference."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen#Sitting_meditation>

------
Jyaif
"Steve Jobs was the greatest and the smartest person alive on this planet." I
kid you not.

------
aboodman
Hm, I would have expected them to be minimally edited. Lots of misspellings,
typos, and weird grammar. I know you want it to be authentic, but that doesn't
preclude basic editing.

~~~
fletchowns
Why is he getting downvoted? Are you supposed to downvote whenever you
disagree with what somebody says?

~~~
kenver
I didn't down vote, but it's probably because commenting on peoples
spelling/grammar adds nothing to the discussion of a memorial page.

~~~
aboodman
I thought it was interesting that Apple, who is usually so finicky about
things being just so, apparently didn't filter or edit this data set.

To me, it took away from the experience, and kind of muddled the emotion I
expect Apple - and the original authors - were trying to convey. I think it
would have resonated more with me if it was a little cleaned up.

But whatever.

~~~
elithrar
> I thought it was interesting that Apple, who is usually so finicky about
> things being just so, apparently didn't filter or edit this data set.

I think it would be more accurate to say that Apple know _when_ to be finicky.
This, it seems, is a case of when not.

